# Adult Male Red Foot



## matt41gb (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking to buy an adult male red foot. I'm in Tx. Thanks.


----------



## tortguy521 (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is a ad for one and a good price to.

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=743313


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 27, 2009)

I want to sell or trade my big guy, but the weather here in Nebraska is pretty cold so I was planning on waiting till spring. Can you wait?


----------



## matt41gb (Dec 27, 2009)

Madkins007 said:


> I want to sell or trade my big guy, but the weather here in Nebraska is pretty cold so I was planning on waiting till spring. Can you wait?



What are you asking for him? What did you want to trade for? Pictures?


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Oscar is a big male, 26cm long, 2693 grams. 

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/madkins007/2008-11-22Oscad.jpg This photo is about a year old- I cannot find a newer one right offhand but he is not changing much.

I want a female in the 20cm range to better fit my herd. I'd prefer a straight swap, but know the odds are against me. I'd probably sell it for about $250ish, or best offer. I have not thought this part out in detail yet- like I said, I was planning on doing it in the spring when I can ship more safely.


----------



## matt41gb (Dec 28, 2009)

Cool, I did the math and 20 centimeters is just under 8" correct? Most of my red foots are female. I have two large females that I'm keeping, I have another female that is around 10" but she is a bit pyramided since she came as a rescue. I have another female that is around 7", maybe more, I'll have to measure her.


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not real worried about cosmetics, like simple pyramiding, but I would be most interested in the 7"er. If you would be interested in a swap or something, pm me and we'll discuss it in private.

Thanks!


----------



## matt41gb (Jan 1, 2010)

I sent you a pm with my email address. Let me know what you want to do. Thanks


----------

